

Tell HN: Something I made to see where something was posted first. - jacktasia

I've heard that it's pointless and the name is horrible. Although I don't want to give up quite yet. Ideas for a better name / to make it more worthwhile would be great. Thanks.<p>http://dexjra.com/where_first
======
shaddi
Clickable: <http://dexjra.com/where_first>

Honestly, I'm not sure what the point is either, but it sure is interesting.
Definitely something that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

------
hga
A bit strange but promising.

What can I say about a site where every couple of minutes spent on it I find
something very interesting? Granted, some of those were tests of stuff I knew
should be in the database, but it's still quite encouraging and the
serendipitous discoveries were great.

Don't give it up yet unless you have to!

------
pg
How about upstreamist?

~~~
jacktasia
Sounds good. I bought the domain. You made my day.

------
_delirium
If you have any data, I'd be curious how Slashdot fits in. Anecdotally, I
notice a lot of borrowing in both directions between HN and Slashdot.

~~~
jacktasia
I don't have the Slashdot data...but it's certainly a good idea. Not sure how
I didn't take to get data from them too. Thanks.

------
staunch
Just some domain ideas: firstp0st.com, subunderground.com, subspring.com.

------
bseo
When I read the title I thought you made something that found the original
source of a syndicated/re-posted article.

Anyway, since you have a database of submissions to HN, Reddit and Digg,
there's alot of interesting things to do.

Off the top of my head, how about a side-by-side view of parallel discussions?

EDIT, some more suggestions:

Make a downloadable dump of your data at the end of each day. Would be useful
for all the people scraping HN for their own purposes/websites.

Twitter would be more useful than Digg, although all the short-urls do pose a
problem.

Your top15 page (<http://dexjra.com/row_view>) is strange. Why isn't HN there
except the "First at Hacker News view" part?

~~~
jacktasia
I used to have all three sources in the top15 and then some non-programmers
said I should remove it...it would be trivial to add that back in. It's really
about who I am trying to reach. Ideally I would have different types/sections
for mainstream (reddit.com front page, digg.com,etc) and then computer people
(proggit, HN, etc). I just wasn't sure which direction to take it. Thanks for
your feedback.

I'll make a dump of the data...what format do you think would be best?

Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
bseo
I'd rather have tracking deeper than the first page of each site, than themed
sections, not that it's a bad idea.

I wouldn't mind CSV or JSON data and I'm sure some people would prefer XML.
Should be trivial to make dumps in each of those formats.

